# What's the best way to do RODI in an apartment?



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a 47 gallon tank that I finally have all plumbed and ready to go. I need to figure out the best way to do water. Is there some kind of RODI unit that doesn't need to be plumbed in? Are those tap filters decent? Something like this?

Any tips or suggestions this way would be great! Thanks.

James


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

RODI filters don't need to be permanently plumbed in. It can be used no different than that API tap water filter. You just need to attach it to a water supply (the tap) and you need a drain. The API tap water filter might work but seems very inefficient and your per gallon cost would be very pricey since its an all in one disposal unit.


----------



## Animal-Chin (Jul 10, 2012)

ya just T off under the kitchen sink, thats what I did. You don't have to cut or plumb really, just take off the cold water supple to the facet and T off to the RODI unit.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

You can get an adapter for your faucet to fit the rodi tubing. Something like this:
https://filterdirect.com/product_in...d=182&osCsid=d7f77d204b4e974445aafd7b794dae60
I am sure you can get this local, this is the first pic I found.


----------

